# Beautiful Bane and all the rest



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

A good friend of mine lost her gelding today. He was diagnosed with lymphoma and the vet said the kindest thing was to let him go, so she did. Though we no longer see each other on a day to day basis (she remains in Texas while I am attending college here in Mississippi), we have always managed to stay close. 

I remember when she got Bane when we were in 6th grade, 12 years ago. He was 15, she was was 11. He put up with a lot of our crap and was the best teacher and baby sitter money could buy. Confronted with her grief over the phone today I was reminded of a poem once read to us by our trainer when faced with the loss of one of our favorite lesson ponies from back in the day.

There are many things I could say about Bane, but I seem unable to form a single one. What else is there to say besides the legacy of love he left in the hearts of all of us girls? I hope he is enjoying his romp through heaven, with his spirits renewed. He deserved a much needed rest, and I know he will be ready when my friend meets him at the rainbow bridge, bridle in hand. 

So in closing, I dedicate this poem to all the good horses like Bane who leave us too soon, and all of their riders who are left feeling that empty void. I hope it gives all others who are mourning the comfort it gave my friends and I. God bless these horses.

*"Where to Bury a Horse" - *Author Uknown

If you Bury him in this spot,
the secret of which you must already have,
he will come to you when you call,
come to you over the far dim pastures of death.

And though you ride other living horses through life,
they shall not shy at him,
nor resent his coming.
For he is yours, and he belongs there.

People may scoff at you,
who see no lightest blade of grass bent by his footfall,
who hear no snicker pitched too fine for insensitive ears.
People who may never really love a horse.

Smile at them then,
for you shall know something that is hidden from them
and which is well worth the knowing
The one place to bury a horse...
_Is in the heart of his master_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your friend's loss. That poem really choked me up, it's beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your friend's loss. R.I.P. Bane


----------

